# Supporting young aspiring EMT's



## MURICAN HEROES (Sep 27, 2016)

We should all support the kids aspiring to become EMT's and help people they are under age to become certified but they devote a lot of there time into training so that when they can join a squad they will have all the training they need.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2016)

Really? And what kind of support do they need?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2016)

If they're underage they have more important things to worry about.  They dint need to become an emt before 18. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Really? And what kind of support do they need?



A nurturing and supportive person who will give them everything they ever wanted without having to work for it... like answers to all their homework and tests.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Flying (Sep 27, 2016)

Help crowdfund their classes and textbooks while we're at it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> A nurturing and supportive person who will give them everything they ever wanted without having to work for it... like answers to all their homework and tests.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 28, 2016)

MURICAN HEROES said:


> We should all support the kids aspiring to become EMT's and help people they are under age to become certified but they devote a lot of there time into training so that when they can join a squad they will have all the training they need.



I support the funding of bettering public school education so those young aspiring students do not try to gain employment in a healthcare related field with no knowledge of coherent sentence structure, poor spelling, lack of punctuation and overall poor grammar like yourself!


----------



## AllGoode (Oct 6, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I support the funding of bettering public school education so those young aspiring students do not try to gain employment in a healthcare related field with no knowledge of coherent sentence structure, poor spelling, lack of punctuation and overall poor grammar like yourself!


Joining EMS, I knew I'd be seeing some crazy and messed up stuff. Nothing could have possibly prepared me for this level of savagery, though


----------



## pogoemt (Oct 6, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I support the funding of bettering public school education so those young aspiring students do not try to gain employment in a healthcare related field with no knowledge of coherent sentence structure, poor spelling, lack of punctuation and overall poor grammar like yourself!


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> If they're underage they have more important things to worry about.  They dint need to become an emt before 18.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



And who are you to judge at what age someone should be allowed to become an EMT........?  Youth is not and will never be a handicap.


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

AllGoode said:


> Joining EMS, I knew I'd be seeing some crazy and messed up stuff. Nothing could have possibly prepared me for this level of savagery, though


I agree !!!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2016)

ODIE said:


> And who are you to judge at what age someone should be allowed to become an EMT........?  Youth is not and will never be a handicap.



Triggered...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

ODIE said:


> And who are you to judge at what age someone should be allowed to become an EMT........?  Youth is not and will never be a handicap.


i think transport was trying to say they have things to do such as be a kid... Graduate high school, set themselves up for a future **including EMS if they so choose**.
**i am by no means speaking for TransportJockey, just stating my personal opinion/interpretation.**


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2016)

ODIE said:


> And who are you to judge at what age someone should be allowed to become an EMT........?  Youth is not and will never be a handicap.


Eh i just happen to agree with the majority of states that require you to be at least 18 to obtain your basic certification. And btw, when it comes to findinh work, youth is most definitely a handicap. Most insurance companies will not want to insure a driver for an emergency vehicle that is under 21

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i think transport was trying to say they have things to do such as be a kid... Graduate high school, set themselves up for a future **including EMS if they so choose**.
> **i am by no means speaking for TransportJockey, just stating my personal opinion/interpretation.**


Pretty much. Plus a little life experience goes a long way, as does some extra years behind the wheel, since in a lot of places, the emt is the primary driver

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Most insurance companies will not want to insure a driver for an emergency vehicle that is under 21


This^^^, chill @ODIE , lol.


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i think transport was trying to say they have things to do such as be a kid... Graduate high school, set themselves up for a future **including EMS if they so choose**.
> **i am by no means speaking for TransportJockey, just stating my personal opinion/interpretation.**


I'm not saying this about you , but some folks here in this forum really like to push other peoples buttons....... I will always be an advocate for any one wo wants to be involved in EMS. It seems so many people are afraid of someone new coming into this profession to take their place, that at any cost they will discourage them from capturing their dream. TO EVERYONE : this is not high school no one is plotting to take away your career or steal your thunder. Grow up.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

ODIE said:


> It seems so many people are afraid of someone new coming into this profession to take their place, that at any cost they will discourage them from capturing their dream.


I dont think this is true, i would refer to the paramedic shortage thread. I personally believe some folks on here just speak their mind, which is needed at times.
But! I thank you for taking the respectful approach sir, i appreciate it.


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Eh i just happen to agree with the majority of states that require you to be at least 18 to obtain your basic certification. And btw, when it comes to findinh work, youth is most definitely a handicap. Most insurance companies will not want to insure a driver for an emergency vehicle that is under 21
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



 I'm not just talking about paid positions I'm talking about volunteer positions.......


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I dont think this is true, i would refer to the paramedic shortage thread. I personally believe some folks on here just speak their mind, which is needed at times.
> But! I thank you for taking the respectful approach sir, i appreciate it.



you're very welcome


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

MURICAN HEROES said:


> We should all support the kids aspiring to become EMT's and help people they are under age to become certified but they devote a lot of there time into training so that when they can join a squad they will have all the training they need.





VentMonkey said:


> This^^^, chill @ODIE , lol.
> View attachment 3115


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

..............


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2016)

ODIE said:


> I'm not saying this about you , but some folks here in this forum really like to push other peoples buttons....... *I will always be an advocate for any one wo wants to be involved in EMS. *It seems so many people are afraid of someone new coming into this profession to take their place, that at any cost they will discourage them from capturing their dream. TO EVERYONE : this is not high school no one is plotting to take away your career or steal your thunder. Grow up.


I'm sorry, but no. I don't think anyone on this forum is "against" people being involved in EMS, it's an "EMS forum". I think what you're _hearing,_ and what others are conveying are two different things altogether. Why would anyone be afraid of someone new coming in and taking their place. How else would they retire, promote, or move on? 

@ODIE you have to understand, part of the stark reality of this industry is much of what is lacking in today's society as a whole, two words...brutal honesty. Some can take it in stride, others fall apart with any form of criticism whatsoever; ironically enough, the latter hardly lasts in this industry, and often have a hard time coping with life in general.

Judging by your past posts you seem to take things way too seriously, perhaps it isn't "EVERYONE" else who should grow up...


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm sorry, but no. I don't think anyone on this forum is "against" people being involved in EMS, it's an "EMS forum". I think what you're _hearing,_ and what others are conveying are two different things altogether. Why would anyone be afraid of someone new coming in and taking their place. How else would they retire, promote, or move on?
> 
> @ODIE you have to understand, part of the stark reality of this industry is much of what is lacking in today's society as a whole, two words...brutal honesty. Some can take it in stride, others fall apart with any form of criticism whatsoever; ironically enough, the latter hardly lasts in this industry, and often have a hard time coping with life in general.
> 
> Judging by your past posts you seem to take things way too seriously, perhaps it isn't "EVERYONE" else who should grow up...



Judging on the over all posts that I've seen here and the passive aggressive atmosphere.... I really don't care what you think of me. I will tell you what I'm thinking in a respectful but blunt way. I will never conform and back down from what I believe in. and if you don't like it, accept the fact you cant change me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2016)

ODIE said:


> Judging on the over all posts that I've seen here and the passive aggressive atmosphere.... I really don't care what you think of me. I will tell you what I'm thinking in a respectful but blunt way. I will never conform and back down from what I believe in. and if you don't like it, accept the fact you cant change me.


By that same token, I'll be blunt with you. I don't believe anyone under the age of 18 belongs on an ambulance as a certified crew member. Maybe as an explorer doing some third rides, but that's as far as I agree with. As for volunteers, I come from an area with volunteer firefighters and professional EMS crews. I prefer that type of setup over anything else other than paid fire and paid third service EMS. I will answer questions for children thinking about EMS as a career, but I will do it bluntly and honestly, and usually steer them to a profession they can actually make a career out of in the majority of the country.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2016)

Who would've thought. Someone shares a different opinion than you on the internet. You're acting like the sky is falling because the majority of us don't agree with your opinion. Were not trying to change your view or opinion, were simply stating ours. 

Do I believe anyone under 18 should be a EMT? No. Simple reason, they lack maturity. Now yes I understand that some are more mature than others, but even so I remember my 18 year old self and granted I'm 22 now but you compare the 2 and its almost a completely different person. 

Take thing with a grain of salt on here. You act like we have a personal vendetta against you when the fact of the matter is no, we just share a different opinion than you. Grow up, take things with a grain of salt.


----------



## ODIE (Oct 31, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Who would've thought. Someone shares a different opinion than you on the internet. You're acting like the sky is falling because the majority of us don't agree with your opinion. Were not trying to change your view or opinion, were simply stating ours.
> 
> Do I believe anyone under 18 should be a EMT? No. Simple reason, they lack maturity. Now yes I understand that some are more mature than others, but even so I remember my 18 year old self and granted I'm 22 now but you compare the 2 and its almost a completely different person.
> 
> Take thing with a grain of salt on here. You act like we have a personal vendetta against you when the fact of the matter is no, we just share a different opinion than you. Grow up, take things with a grain of salt.


 

I did not think you had a vendetta against me..... it's Just for the fact it the vibe seems like some folks  here are so negative. Why not say something positive once in a while? the topic here is "Supporting young aspiring EMT's" , and I have yet to read a positive comment.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

I think graduating high school, bettering futures, possibly going to paramedic/nursing school, and enjoying a career is pretty positive. But that's just my opinion .


----------



## ODIE (Nov 1, 2016)

I can see your view to a certain degree, but I say let's agree to disagree. Ok now  I have said my piece and now I will step off of my soapbox. Just wanted to leave you with this ...... I do appreciate that there is a forum for us to express our different ideas. This world wouldn't be any fun if we all had the same views.  LOL I sometimes forget why we're all here blogging not for our selves but to share our knowledge with each other so we may save lives. I may sound down right vicious some times, but all I am doing is stating how I feel. No matter what our differences are, I do regard each and everyone of you HEROS.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 1, 2016)

And therein lies a HUGE part of the problem. A "Hero" is a sandwich, a "Lifesaver" is a candy....we all have chosen jobs or careers as EMTs or Paramedics. We are no more a hero than the plumber who rushed to my house 6 years ago on X-mas day to stop and fix a significant leak in my kitchen during a huge family gathering....now THAT man was a hero as he broke from his family to come save mine. (See, I still remember him fondly) 

Does he consider himself that? No he does not. Do I consider myself one? No, I do not. I simply do what I trained and educated myself to do. Same with everyone in every profession. We are no better than every other career choice, we are simply different. That hero mentality sets us up for failure over a lifetime, it recruits the wrong people dream chasing that title, and in general it is just a term thrown around far too loosely.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 1, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> And therein lies a HUGE part of the problem. A "Hero" is a sandwich, a "Lifesaver" is a candy....we all have chosen jobs or careers as EMTs or Paramedics. We are no more a hero than the plumber who rushed to my house 6 years ago on X-mas day to stop and fix a significant leak in my kitchen during a huge family gathering....now THAT man was a hero as he broke from his family to come save mine. (See, I still remember him fondly)



-haha poor guy. Reminds me of an old partner at work... His wife was always busting his balls reminding him that he wasent so special. Engineers where the real heroes she would say. Her rational was they save millions of lives of everyday by designing and maintaining such good infrastructure that it does not crumble or collapse. Unfortunately you just kind of enjoy it and they don't really get credit or hero-ized. Obviously this is a highly specialized field requiring many years of education that none of us could just replace easily if we needed to. Also while taking a course in public health, global health, disaster management, or tropical medicine, you learn pretty quick that fresh water and hygiene save billions of lives. By that thought process the garbage man probably saves more lives in a month than we do in a career


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 1, 2016)

Speaking of garbage men....how many volunteer garbage men do you find in a town of any size? Seems they always have the funding for them...just sayin...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 1, 2016)

I bet if they added blue and red flashing lights to the garbage truck and gave them badges, people would start volunteering...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2016)

And funny, you never see garbage men wearing, "I dump what you fear" t shirts.


----------



## AllGoode (Nov 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> And funny, you never see garbage men wearing, "I dump what you fear" t shirts.



Au contraire...


----------



## Seirende (Nov 1, 2016)

ODIE said:


> No matter what our differences are, I do regard each and everyone of you HEROS.



Some of us prefer the term "weird loners."


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> "I dump what you fear" t shirts.


I just think this would be a broadly applicable t-shirt on so many levels...name one guy this does not apply to...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 1, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I just think this would be a broadly applicable t-shirt on so many levels...name one guy this does not apply to...


It makes me feel a little better that I wasn't the first to post this...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 1, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Speaking of garbage men....how many volunteer garbage men do you find in a town of any size? Seems they always have the funding for them...just sayin...



I've looked at the staffing priorities at one of the cities I worked for (the higher you are on the list, the less likely you are to have your position eliminated during cutbacks):
1. Waste
2. Public Works
4. Police
6. Fire

Bottom line: for society to function, garbage and  need to go away. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 3, 2016)

ODIE said:


> No matter what our differences are, I do regard each and everyone of you HEROS



So, a few nights ago, on a date with this chic, she asks me what do I do for a living. I say 'EMS', she turns all starry eyed and starts telling me how insignificant she feels next to someone who 'saves lives'. Took another 15 min to explain to her what exactly made me giggle like a madman.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2016)

Her: what do you do for a living?
Me: paramedic. 
Her: (swoon)

Don't say another word, just close the deal. You never get another chance to impress with EMS. They learn quickly.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 3, 2016)

Nobody swoons here, I am but a mere EMT. I have yet to be graced with the paramedic coolness.


----------

